
Pitfalls of Node.js - ausjke
https://hackernoon.com/pitfalls-of-node-js-c4055dfecd8e
======
ausjke
I agree with the article, in fact I moved away from node.js to php/laravel for
backend. Async is not the priority for all the things I need as far as product
devel goes.

~~~
theprotocol
I'm currently working with PHP and node on different projects, and I find PHP
worse in the 3 criteria used in the article:

\- Library: This is debatable, but I find PHP's library far worse than node's
in both diversity and API design. The reliance on npm isn't a downside for me,
and I find npm far superior to composer in usability.

\- Error handling: In PHP, try-catch doesn't catch fatal errors. Handling
fatal errors is very hacky and ill-conceived (they all get funneled into a
single, weird, script-scope handler function). Inb4 _you don 't want to handle
fatal errors_: sorry, but there are many use cases where this is essential,
such as self-respawning worker scripts and any kind of customized logging.

\- While node forces you to think about async, PHP doesn't even have it, and I
don't quite see this as a net positive. I also don't think node's async-await
is very problematic on the server side (whereas client-side support is rare
and its transpilation is pretty rough).

